# Endurance saddles for the petite rider? Do they exist?!



## QOS

go with a 15" and get the wool seat cover - it will do two things, fill up the space and make the ride cooler!!!


----------



## clippityclop

They actually do make such a thing! But the saddles are top notch and come with an equally top notch price - checkout Stonewall saddles - incredibly light and come in a 14 inch.

Keep an eye out here, too - good used stuff:
Endurance.Net Classifieds


----------



## phantomhorse13

Make sure the people are measuring the saddle in the way you expect.. as many endurance saddles are measured the "english" way and some (like Bob Marshall Sports Saddles) have their own way of measuring that is unlike any other way.

I know some pretty tiny women who are riding endurance, so there is def a saddle out there for you!


----------



## grayshell38

Thanks for the info! My boy is only three right now, so I have a couple years before I am willing to spend that much money on a saddle for two reasons. One, he's still got a lot of filling out to do and we won't be starting any real training until closer to four and a half/five anyway but I have really been at a loss with finding a saddle that would fit me as well. 

I figured that I would start researching now and get an idea of the different types and such. I can't wait!


----------



## Joe4d

thats funny I ask the same question,but all of them are too small.... 15's are the most common, With a sheepskin youd have to be pretty tiny not to be ok. Id check some out. You probably want something bigger for endurance than you would normally use to allow a bit of freedom to move around.


----------



## grayshell38

Joe4d- I am a very small person. LOL. I have a hard time finding stuff that fits me. I usually end up going into kids sizes. 14 is about perfect, so maybe 15 with sheepskin would be okay. I would definitely have to try it out first to be sure.

I don't have a pic of me riding, but you get the idea from this pic. I am 5'2", 106lbs. My mare is 14.3hh. The saddle that she has on is a Big Horn youth saddle.


----------



## Joe4d

All of these come in sizes down to 15 Aussie, which is the equivalent of 13 western size. Australian Horse Saddles for Endurance Riding


----------



## clippityclop

Too bad you don't live near me. You are the perfect size my neighbor has been looking for to put miles on her welsh ponies! She needs a petite mature rider to ride ride ride - heck she's so desperate that if you did live here, she'd probably buy a saddle for you if you would ride her horses for her...LOL! Her ponies are 13hh and just under.

Well here is something to consider - they do make 'youth' saddles. Smaller seats, shorter fender length - so you could try searching under those terms and see what you can come up with. It just might be a fit! Now I know they have youth sizes in english and western, but I don't know very many in endurance that go down to a 14".

I ride in a wintec dressage for endurance. My saddle is a 17.5" wintec, and I ride in a 15" western so I bet anything in english in a 16" should fit you - do you have a preference for saddle type? The bighorns, abettas, and all brands similar don't go smaller than a 15".

marciante - they run small - I've ridden in a 15" marcinate and it felt a little bit too tiny for me...so you can try searching those as well.


----------



## phantomhorse13

grayshell38 said:


> I don't have a pic of me riding, but you get the idea from this pic. I am 5'2", 106lbs. My mare is 14.3hh. The saddle that she has on is a Big Horn youth saddle.


Is there any place near you that has saddles you could demo? I think you might be surprised at what is and isn't comfortable for you.

One of my friends is pretty much your size and she rides in a "normal" sized saddle.. one big enough my behind fits in it ok as I have ridden her mare (who is 14.2 with shoes on a good day) using it.











You said you have some time to find the right one, so hopefully you can find somewhere you can actually put your butt in it!


----------



## grayshell38

Thanks for the tips everyone! I've been keeping my eyes open on ebay and other sites like it. I have seen several saddles that were my size, so I know they are out there, just few and far between! 

This little beauty popped up on my FB page today and thought it was intriguing. I always liked the simplicity of the McClellen, but never found any of quality that would actually fit my arab's wide shoulders! 

Apparently this is totally customizable as far as gullet/bars/seat size/length. With the right padding, I kind of think this would be awesome. 

I have always been interested in getting more heavily into mounted archery, and of course, I want to try out endurance so this might be a really cool saddle to do that. I don't really plan to show and my average day is spent trail riding, so I am very excited to learn more about this saddle. There isn't much info so far, but from what I am reading, it sounds like the saddle would be <$700 or so. 

What do you guys think?



> I am very proud of this saddle design, it is a combination of a 13th century Mongolian, A McClellan and a modern endurance saddle. It is simple and bare bones with military function in mind.


 -A Company Mounted Archery (The page that I found this on)



> The tree is made of wood covered in fiberglass. The tree comes with a 5 year warrenty from the manufacture and it is also availible with Kevlar rather than fiberglass with a life time warrenty. This model is painted with a hard hammered copper finish





> The tree takes 3 to 6 weeks to make and the finishing os the saddle takes less than a couple of days for the base models like you see here.





> The tree as I said was designed on a computer with the Mongolian, McClellan and western endurance tree used to get the specks. It is the only one of it's kind I promise you.





> I order the trees custom, it should be no problem at all fitting any of the draft breeds


----------



## 2SCHorses

While that saddle looks nice, I would not get a saddle for endurance without trying it for several days/miles or not having fitted by a professional. While an ill fitting saddle can be OK over a few miles, it will be *horrible* over 50. If you like the McClellan, I would find a way to try it. Some saddle companies have demos for 2 weeks. That should be enough time to see if the saddle fits and has any issues.

I am 5'3" and 115 lb, and I ride a 13.3 Welsh/Arab. I fit in a Barefoot saddle size 1 pretty decently. I am hoping to get a sheepskin cover that will snug it out a little bit, but the Barefoots are treeless, and that isn't for everyone, but they do well for smaller riders. I agree that the sheepskin cover will take up room on a 15 inch saddle, and it can be nice to have a tiny bit of wiggle. I know Action Rider Tack does saddle demos and some of the other companies out there will also allow for demos, too. If you can demo the McClellan in the right size, I would give it a try.


----------



## phantomhorse13

grayshell38 said:


>


While I can see why the minimalist idea is appealing, my initial thoughts on seeing that saddle are omg I would impale myself on the pommel for sure and wouldn't the stirrup leathers rub my thighs. Could be that neither of these things would actually happen, but I sure would want to demo this saddle to make sure!!

You showed a picture of a big horn youth saddle.. is there a reason you aren't looking at getting an endurance version of the big horn, if you know it will fit you?


----------



## grayshell38

PH- The smallest size that I can find of those is 15.5. I would really need to try that out with a sheepskin seat cover and see if I'll be swimming or what have you.
I am not sure what brand/make of saddle I am going to get yet. I would definitely consider it, as I really like my current Big Horn. I love the different rigging than what I have now. 

Yeah, the saddle above was designed for mounted archery, so I don't think they were planning to do any ducking under trees. Haha. Albeit, my current saddle has a horn and I haven't hurt myself on it too badly as of yet. I kind of lean foreward and to the side when ducking. 

They were saying that this is a proto type and a basic model, so I think other features would be offered. Also they said that it is extremely easy to modify, so maybe I could get a lower pommel? I was thinking that a sheepskin on the seat and the stirrup leathers would go a long way too. 

I am totally open to just about anythiing at this point and I definitely plan to make sure I can demo what ever I choose first. That's way too much cash for me to fork over to have it not work! 


ETA- Just found this. It is a Big Horn Endurance and looks like the pommel is nearly as high as the one above. So maybe it isn't as bad as we are thinking? 

http://madison.craigslist.org/grd/3488665654.html


----------



## LeynaProof

You are fun size!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Malda

What type of saddle is on the grey horse?




phantomhorse13 said:


> Is there any place near you that has saddles you could demo? I think you might be surprised at what is and isn't comfortable for you.
> 
> One of my friends is pretty much your size and she rides in a "normal" sized saddle.. one big enough my behind fits in it ok as I have ridden her mare (who is 14.2 with shoes on a good day) using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said you have some time to find the right one, so hopefully you can find somewhere you can actually put your butt in it!


----------



## Tessa7707

Not to de-rail this thread, but that archery saddle is seriously awesome. You should check out the horseback archery thread on here http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/horseback-archery-143738/page2/


----------



## phantomhorse13

grayshell38 said:


> PH- The smallest size that I can find of those is 15.5. I would really need to try that out with a sheepskin seat cover and see if I'll be swimming or what have you.
> 
> ETA- Just found this. It is a Big Horn Endurance and looks like the pommel is nearly as high as the one above. So maybe it isn't as bad as we are thinking?
> 
> bighorn endurance horse saddle - $850 (monticello)


I think it just depends on what you are used to. If you ride without impaling yourself on a horn, then that pommel likely wont be an issue. I don't think I am that coordinated personally. :lol:

I know there are 15" big horns out there. We currently have a 16" big horn for sale that looks like what you have currently, only without the horn (its model #117). Wish you were closer, so then you could sit on it and get a feel of if its as big as you think.


----------



## grayshell38

phantomhorse13 said:


> I think it just depends on what you are used to. If you ride without impaling yourself on a horn, then that pommel likely wont be an issue. I don't think I am that coordinated personally. :lol:
> 
> I know there are 15" big horns out there. We currently have a 16" big horn for sale that looks like what you have currently, only without the horn (its model #117). Wish you were closer, so then you could sit on it and get a feel of if its as big as you think.


Yeah, I never impaled myself but I have caught my clothes/coats on the horn. I could definitely live without having that issue to worry about. :lol:

I don't know that the BH endurance saddles come in anything smaller than 15.5. If they do, I've never seen it and I've been looking.  Aw. Yeah, I think I'd be swimming it it. I have an english saddle that is equal to a 16 western, and I am all kinds of lost in it. I only use it as an extra throw around saddle for guests since almost no one fits into my 14in BH. 

If you come across a BH endurance that is a true 15in (and the people are measuring correctly) then give me a heads up. I am nearly certain that a 15 with sheepskin would work for me. 

Side note. What material pad do you use? I really like sheepskin, but I've been seeing a lot of woolfelt and other materials. I am not a fan of neoprene or other man made materials of that type as they make my horses sweat really badly. 

Oh, and for cute factor, this is my future endurance mount. He's mostly CMK with a little bit of Egyptian on top. His grand-daddy was straight Davenport. If he turns out like his mom, he's going to be WIDE through the shoulder.


----------



## Joe4d

I think youd be better off swapping for that appears to be a tucker in the background. 
McClellan's are well known to be godawful uncomfortable.


----------



## 2SCHorses

If you miraculously get to see this today, here is a link for a 15" BH on eBay.

New Big Horn 120 Endurance Western Saddle 15" Semi QH Bars CLOSEOUT | eBay

The auction closes in 4 hours, however, but no one has bid on it yet (starting at $525).


----------



## grayshell38

2SCHorses said:


> If you miraculously get to see this today, here is a link for a 15" BH on eBay.
> 
> New Big Horn 120 Endurance Western Saddle 15" Semi QH Bars CLOSEOUT | eBay
> 
> The auction closes in 4 hours, however, but no one has bid on it yet (starting at $525).


Ah, yeah. Missed it. At least I know that they are out there now!  
It has semi-QH bars though, so it wouldn't have worked. My guy is still growing, but is already in regular QH bars with a gullet width of 6 3/4in. I think that one would have been too narrow and the wrong angle for him. 

Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## grayshell38

Okay, so I found a saddle shop that had a couple of Endurance saddles in stock that I got to sit on. One was a Crates. I liked it enough. It had a narrower twist that I found a bit awkward feeling, but not bad. The seat was super comfy as far as padding. Overall, I wasn't amazed by it, and I would think that with a price tag as high as that one, I would have been in love. 

The other was a Bowman (I am not familiar with this brand) I really liked this saddle. I just worry that it was heavier than what I would like. It was something like 24lbs. Not sure about that. The price tag on this one was $1600. I felt very secure and comfortable, but it didn't have centerfire rigging like i would like. It had dropped rigging, I think they called it?

It was nice being able to actually sit in an endurance saddle and get a feel for what they are about. I can't wait to see what else is out there!


----------



## phantomhorse13

grayshell38 said:


> The other was a Bowman (I am not familiar with this brand) I really liked this saddle. I just worry that it was heavier than what I would like. It was something like 24lbs. Not sure about that.


Don't let the weight alone scare you away, assuming it fits your horse well. The saddle I use on my mare is not light (generally around 32 lbs, loaded), but it fits her so well I am afraid to even try something else. The only time I have had issue with the weight was trying to get it back on during the later holds of 100s. But I will take a few instances of looking like a drunk trying to throw a sack of potatoes for how well it fits her!


----------



## grayshell38

Thanks for the advice. I'm going to keep it in mind then. The saddle shop allows you to trailer your horse in and they will fit your horse for you. They also allow a trial period, so that very well may be the way to go. In the grand scheme of things, 24lbs isn't all that much, especially since I only range from 105-110lbs on average. It only seems heavy because I am used to my BH which only weighs 19lbs fully rigged. 

I scoped out a couple more tack shops in the area and found a nice consignment shop. They had a couple of aussie saddles from a brand that I am familiar with, but they were priced at almost new, so I may as well buy a new one if I went that route. They were comfy though!

I found two true endurance saddles. One was way too big for me, and then there is a black one. 15in hard seat (which doesn't matter because I would do a sheepskin seat cover anyway.) with nice soft leather. I can't find a makers mark on it, but it is obviously an okay quality saddle. Not super amazing, but not trash either. 

It has a 7in gullet and only weighs 19 or so pounds. I think that it has FQH bars, but they look a little different than I'm used to, so I am thinking that it may be Arab bars? I've never actually gotten to see any in person, so I'm not sure how to tell the difference...The bar angle is rather flat. 

The underside does not have sheepskin, it has a kind of heavy duty foam that velcros onto the tree so it is removable. It looks like it is original, but I'm not sure. 

I took it out on trial, so I will have pics and a report back on sunday after I get out to test ride it. In the mean time, a couple of pics of the saddle.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Being able to demo them is fantastic. Best way to know how it does is to actually use it!!

Can't wait to hear your impressions after Sunday's ride.


----------



## jillybean19

That would be a Specialized saddle my dear  you can purchase shims in order to fit it to your horse correctly. They velcro in between the pad and saddle, shaping the pad to your horse. I recommend having one of their reps or someone familiar with fitting Specialized saddles doing the fitting for you.

I believe that is a TrailMaster model. Google Specialized Saddles and you can look at their various models.

That would would sell new around $1700 I believe, depending on the customizations. Used, they usually go for around $1200.

Lost Juniper Ranch, located here in Idaho, makes custom booties to use as pads on them, and they work really well.

Specialized Saddles are one of the most popular saddles in the endurance world and I really wanted one, but can't afford one for now. They're used by a lot of winning riders and horses.

How much are they asking? And, like I said, I recommend getting someone familiar to fit it for you because they're meant to be fitted rather an ridden exactly how they are without any shims. It might work, but just so you now that's the intention in how they're made.

How much are they asking?


----------



## jillybean19

Here's their website:

Specialized Saddles


----------



## Joe4d

yeh specialized seem to be popular with female riders and arabs, the padding does need to be fit, if you dont have a dealer nearby I am pretty sure they have videos that explain it. 
Hey whats the info on the Way to big one ?


----------



## jillybean19

Interesting. Endurance is also popular with female riders and Arabs.... Strange coincidence?


----------



## Joe4d

I was being positive and not saying the opposite , I didnt care for them nor do any of my male friends that have expressed an opinion. Several female arabian riders I know and respect do like them though.


----------



## jillybean19

Joe4d said:


> I was being positive and not saying the opposite , I didnt care for them nor do any of my male friends that have expressed an opinion. Several female arabian riders I know and respect do like them though.


I was just going off what had been said in other threads. I do wonder if this would be people setting or following trends, though.... Guys tend to like what other guys like and use. I wonder what the male riders (we do have them, though they are usually along for the ride with their wives!) in my area would say...

Maybe it's because women sometimes tend to be more open to unorthodox ideas (not a snub, just an honest thought)?? Though I do think that the "Arabian" part just happens to be because a lot of endurance riders tend to have Arabians, and, in general, women and Arabs tend to work well together because we get the emotional and sensitive side of them haha.


----------



## grayshell38

Oh, wow. Neat! I am so excited to find out something about this saddle!! I was like "Aw darn, it's a no name. But it is nice quality so I'll try it anyway since I've had no name saddles before and they were nice."

The place that I found this one at is in a really fancy shmancy uppity primarily English tack shop that also takes some consignment. So this one doesn't have a fitter. (The other place that has the fitter is an hour and a half north of me. That's the one with the brand new expensive saddles.)

They were utterly lost as far as this saddle and the other couple of non english ones go. They have this saddle listed at $250!! I am thinking that I could probably get it for $225 or so if I like it. However, since I can get shims and custom shape it, that actually works really great! 

Mana is coming four and I expect some changes in shape as far as him growing but as well as him becoming fit when we start riding regularly in the next month or two. I was worried that I would buy something now and have it not fit by next year. 

This could work nicely! I'm even more excited now! It does have a couple of small shims that seem to protect the main foam from the stirrup leathers, but otherwise, I think I'll have to buy some more shims. I was wondering why it was so flat through the bars. 

Also, the stirrup leathers can be set more forward or back on the tree which is nice since my legs are rather short. It took some work because you have to unscrew some things, but I am really diggin' it.

For $250, even if I don't like the saddle, maybe I should buy it anyway and resell it? It is in really fantastic shape. No wear on the seat or fenders at all. A couple of small scuffs and some corrosion on the hardware, but nothing bad at all and the billets are hardly used either. (I'd replace the hardware anyway) 

I love shopping at these tack shops in the more affluent areas. The people with money to burn try new things, don't like it and drop it off just to get it out of their faces and don't really care what it brings. The two aussie saddles were basically brand new, however they were 15 and 16 inches (Small adult/large kid sizes as far as Aussies go). I am betting they bought them for the kids, kids decide they don't like them and they shipped them off the the saddle shop. Haha. Wish I had that kind of money.

So you guys think it looks like it's a good saddle? I like that it will be highly adjustable for my growing boy. The price is nice too. I think it'd be reasonable to buy the saddle and pay for shims too. 

I will definitely spam you guys with pics of the ride. If the padding on it right now is not fit for Mana, I may have to get creative with my pads to make it work for the test. 

Joe: I didn't pay much attention to it since it wasn't in my size. I am going back on tuesday, I'll take a closer look at it and let you know the details. I know it was a name brand that I'd seen before. Just didn't pay any attention to it at the time.


----------



## Joe4d

i think guys are to spread out to to just copy another endurance rider. Simple matter of anatomy


----------



## jillybean19

If you don't get it, I want it. If you sell it, I want it. I know a few people (like myself) who would love that saddle - and I'll pay more for it than you paid for it. Just sayin.


----------



## jillybean19

If it is, indeed, a Specialized (and I'm almost certain it is), the you found yourself the steal of a lifetime and make me sick that I didn't find it first 

Not even kidding, I would have bought that saddle in less than a heartbeat, even if I didn't have a horse.


----------



## jillybean19

Joe4d said:


> i think guys are to spread out to to just copy another endurance rider. Simple matter of anatomy


Please explain? I'm utterly confused.


----------



## grayshell38

I will definitely keep that in mind. However, as far as my budget goes, this saddle fits in nicely right now. If I bought one of the newer saddles, I'd have to wait a month or two. I can swing this one right now with my tax money. 

I will keep my eyes open for you guys. Like I said, these rich people don't know what they want. It's ridiculous. I find nice quality western stuff tossed in the back of a pile and priced for nothing because they don't know/care about western. I'm loving it. 

I will have to buy a new girth though as well as the shims as a regular dressage girth doesn't have wide enough buckles to work on this saddle well. 

In either case, I'm going to be buying the saddle I think. Either for me or as a resale, but probably I will be keeping it. 
Thanks guys!! I'm really stoked. FINALLY something is working right these days. LOL. Last year was a crap chute and a half. 2013 is looking up.


----------



## jillybean19

Haha well good for you  Hey, I just got my saddle from PH and it should arrive here on Monday, so we can both test them out and hope our saddle woes are over! Though, I didn't save $1k on mine like you did.

There is a yahoo group for specialized saddles - I recommend joining it. Also, I would contact someone familiar with Specialized Saddles specifically ASAP about getting the saddle fitted. You're still going to be getting an incredible deal after you pay for the extra things, though.


----------



## grayshell38

jillybean19 said:


> Haha well good for you  Hey, I just got my saddle from PH and it should arrive here on Monday, so we can both test them out and hope our saddle woes are over! Though, I didn't save $1k on mine like you did.
> 
> There is a yahoo group for specialized saddles - I recommend joining it. Also, I would contact someone familiar with Specialized Saddles specifically ASAP about getting the saddle fitted. You're still going to be getting an incredible deal after you pay for the extra things, though.



Ah! That's right! You owe me pics of your new saddle too! :lol: I am not really familiar with the Yahoo groups. Could you possibly send me a link? Either here or through PM. I am doing some research right now the specialized saddles, but that would be way helpful if I could actually talk to people about it. 

Maybe there is someone in the area that could help me fit it.
That would be nice.


----------



## jillybean19

According to their website, there aren't any sales reps in IL, but you may be able to connect with someone through the Yahoo group:

specializedsaddles : specialized saddles


----------



## grayshell38

jillybean19 said:


> According to their website, there aren't any sales reps in IL, but you may be able to connect with someone through the Yahoo group:
> 
> specializedsaddles : specialized saddles


Thanks!!


----------



## grayshell38

After some research, I have concluded that it is in fact an older model specialized saddle. I found a site that sells new shimming materials, so that is awesome. 

Fitting Inserts - Specialized Saddles

I have been watching some of the videos as to the hows and whys of fitting them. It doesn't look too difficult. I am looking to find someone to come and help with fitting, but endurance isn't exactly huge in northern IL and finding someone is proving difficult. I may end up with no choice but going it alone. 

I'm buying the saddle tomorrow. I am going to see if I can get it for $225 since it is missing the shims. I already know that I would have had to get knew ones anyway, but the shop owner is clueless, so I'll just make my position that way. Plus I have to buy a new cinch then. The one that looks nice to me is $100. As well as a new saddle pad which is in the range of $110 or so. We'll see. Maybe I'll hate trying to shim it and sell it. I'm so excited!!


----------



## jillybean19

Please hate shimming it. For me


----------



## jillybean19

Here are the bootie pads that a lot of people use with them: BootiePads


----------



## grayshell38

jillybean19 said:


> Here are the bootie pads that a lot of people use with them: BootiePads


I'll do my best to hate it. Haha.  Oh, that is cool! At least it is only $50 than the other one. :lol: That's my life now. I can say "Well I saved this much money on the saddle so I get to spend such and such amount on accessories." Not that ever stopped me before...:twisted:


----------



## jillybean19

You're still going to hate the saddle. Where's Joe4d when I need him? Tell her how terrible these saddles are now and how she should sell it!


----------



## jillybean19

Lol I'm having a hard time with that mentality right now. I figure I found a saddle for $250, so I should get to spend all the money I COULD have spent on a saddle on other accessories and ride entries. Except... I didn't spend all that money on the saddle because I don't have it. Hahaha oh the difficulties of being a horse-lover.


----------



## jillybean19

Or.... more like the difficulties of my poor husband being married to a horse-lover.


----------



## Joe4d

sorry, like I said women riding Arabians tend to like them. But yeh if Ida seen it in the store for that price I woulda bought it just to resell/trade.


----------



## grayshell38

jillybean19 said:


> Or.... more like the difficulties of my poor husband being married to a horse-lover.


That's why I'm single and loving it. I think I'll stay this way for a while. I like not being held accountable by anyone but myself as far as my "addictions" go. :lol:

Well, I'm going to see Mana tomorrow, so I'll have more pictures and maybe video. I am going to have to get creative with my pads for trying it tomorrow until I get the shim material and a girth with the right size buckles. 
I borrowed a dressage girth from the store for the trial. I though it would work, but the saddle has 1 1/2in billets while the girth has 1in buckles. I can squeeze them through for a test, but it definitely won't work for everyday use. 

Of course I want a mohair cinch. I'm going to be sad that I won't have any use for my western stuff. I love my BH saddle and my mohair roper cinch. Going to be sad to part with them. 

I like the Booties. I'm definitely looking into them more. Seems like it would be ridiculously comfy for the horse. 

It looks like the specialized saddles do best when paired with thinner pads. And I really like wool for pads. What do you think of getting some plain sheep skins (which I can get for very inexpensive), cutting and sewing them into the shape of my saddle and using it like that? Heck, I can even sew heavy duty velcro onto it and attach it like the Booties. Do you think that would be too thin?


----------



## jillybean19

My husband funds my addictions lol. Without him, none of this would be possible! I just graduated, though, so hopefully I can find a good job and do him the same favor back now 

As far as pads go, I personally wouldn't dare to make up my own. I invested good money to have a pad that I know will provide proper comfort and support for my horse and saddle, and I'd happily do it again. Proper padding is critical in endurance. I'm sure you can look and find one used. I'd recommend contacting people with Specialized saddles to ask them about what pads they use and why.


----------



## Brighteyes

When I got my specialized, I was encouraged to use a thin pad. Once the saddle is fitted to the horse, a thicker pad will mess up the fit. The only reason a pad is needed is to keep the sweat and hair off your saddle. I ride my specialized with a dressage pad underneath. A lot of people I know just use little AP/dressage pads as well. 

Also, shimming isn't rocket science. (If you have an easy to fit horse.) I shimmed mine to the best of my ability and sent pictures to a rep in South Carolina (we don't have one in the state of Georgia) to tell me what needed tweaking.


----------



## jillybean19

I do have a Skito dressage pad that's pretty thin that I've been thinking about selling since I'm getting a Big Horn - I paid $125 for it used and it's in good shape - I haven't used it much and I'd be happy to get the same back out of it. Let me know if you're interested 

This is the pad I have: Skito "Equinox" Pad with Foam Inserts Navy


----------



## grayshell38

Okie doke. Back from seeing Mana. He was being a booger today, so they aren't the nicest pictures, but you get the idea. 

It looks like the saddle fits pretty well in the shoulder area. It needs shimming at the rear and a little in the middle to adjust the rock, but not very much. Mind you, I didn't have a ton of time to mess around today, (hence the mess of a mane on him.) so I realize that a lot of adjusting needs to happen. I just tried it on him, got on and wandered around for a few minutes. Did a little unplanned trotting, and the saddle was very comfortable. 

Like I said, Mana was being a little bratty and I was rushed for time, but here are the pics anyway.


----------



## jillybean19

That saddle looks like it sits really well on him and matches his shape! And I'm glad it's comfortable for you, too! Congrats!


----------



## grayshell38

Good to hear! I've been staring at it all day now, trying to objectively think about the fit. He is a lot wider than he looks. The shoulder could use a little tiny bit of shimming as it is now, but I'm going to play with it and see what I can do by moving the outer pad around.

I am having trouble deciding if I had it sitting too far back/forward or what. The saddle pad I used makes it look kind of wonky, so I don't know. He didn't have any objections, so that's something at least.

I can't wait to see your new saddle! I still love Big Horns. 

I'm putting my BH up for sale on Tuesday. I'm hoping to make enough money off of it to pay for shims and maybe a new girth. I'm going to miss that saddle. 

Brighteyes- I just saw a picture of your specialized. It's so cool! I had been reading that the specialized saddles are used with thin pads. I have a nearly new PRI dressage pad that I could use, though I do like the idea of using sheepskin. 

There is no rep. in IL either, the closest one to me is in Michigan...I'll have to try to get a hold of someone. 

Where did you get your girth from? Is that leather or neoprene buckle guard? I am going to have to get an endurance cinch. The one pictured above is a regular dressage cinch and the buckles are slightly too narrow.


----------



## jillybean19

Of course, this is coming from the person who soured her horse's back last summer with a poorly fitting saddle - I finally had my first lesson with a trainer yesterday and had he show me how to tell if it was a bad fit and I was completely shocked at what I learned about the saddle I'd been learning. It was terrible. I do know how to check the BH saddle fit now, though, and she's going to double check it for me as well.

Here's a mohair girth that's pricey, but it has the buckle's your looking for and it looks like an excellent quality girth that's worth the money.

Stillwater Mohair Contour Dressage Girth 1.5" Buckles

Anyway, I think it looks good, but don't' just take my word. I wonder if it is just a little too far forward, but it does seem to fit his shape without the pad, and you'll definitely want a better suited pad haha.


----------



## grayshell38

jillybean19 said:


> Of course, this is coming from the person who soured her horse's back last summer with a poorly fitting saddle - I finally had my first lesson with a trainer yesterday and had he show me how to tell if it was a bad fit and I was completely shocked at what I learned about the saddle I'd been learning. It was terrible. I do know how to check the BH saddle fit now, though, and she's going to double check it for me as well.
> 
> Here's a mohair girth that's pricey, but it has the buckle's your looking for and it looks like an excellent quality girth that's worth the money.
> 
> Stillwater Mohair Contour Dressage Girth 1.5" Buckles
> 
> Anyway, I think it looks good, but don't' just take my word. I wonder if it is just a little too far forward, but it does seem to fit his shape without the pad, and you'll definitely want a better suited pad haha.



Well, everyone keeps saying to use a really thin pad with these saddles or it screws with the fit. That pad is an inch thick, so that could definitely be an issue. I'll try with my dressage pad next time and see if that looks better. 

I'm reading everything I can about saddle fit and watching all the videos on specialized saddles. I've had a bit of an education on saddle fit before, but this shimming takes it to a new level! 

That was the girth I was looking at. I like that it has the leather buckle wears rather than neoprene. And mohair is just kick *** on it's own. :lol: Thanks for the link!!


----------



## Joe4d

Endurance Riding Online - AERC MidWest Region Ride Calendar<br>for the current 12 months

quite a few rides in Indiana, If you want to go check one out , maybe take your horse and saddle, we can probably find you an experienced specialized saddle fitter at ride camp. Also be a good oportunity to check out the game and learn the ins and out. Can pick up alot of info being a recorder for the vet. Check out the calander and do some map recons based on where you live. Also check out the South east as there are some KY rides.


----------



## grayshell38

Joe4d said:


> Endurance Riding Online - AERC MidWest Region Ride Calendar<br>for the current 12 months
> 
> quite a few rides in Indiana, If you want to go check one out , maybe take your horse and saddle, we can probably find you an experienced specialized saddle fitter at ride camp. Also be a good oportunity to check out the game and learn the ins and out. Can pick up alot of info being a recorder for the vet. Check out the calander and do some map recons based on where you live. Also check out the South east as there are some KY rides.


That would be a lot of fun, alas, I am without transportation. I wasn't expecting to even get a saddle this soon, but it just worked out this way. My guy is coming four and just being started on riding, so I won't be doing anything besides trail riding until later next year when he is closer to five. I am hoping to drive to something like this and get some experience, but I don't know when yet. :-|


----------



## clippityclop

jillybean19 said:


> Haha well good for you  Hey, I just got my saddle from PH and it should arrive here on Monday, so we can both test them out and hope our saddle woes are over! Though, I didn't save $1k on mine like you did.
> 
> There is a yahoo group for specialized saddles - I recommend joining it. Also, I would contact someone familiar with Specialized Saddles specifically ASAP about getting the saddle fitted. You're still going to be getting an incredible deal after you pay for the extra things, though.


JB, I remember a thread you posted awhile back when you were saddle shopping - what did you end up finding that you liked?


----------



## jillybean19

I bought phantomhorse's Big Horn endurance and am on day two for testing it out. I love it so far! I have another thread on here and it's also on my blog
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38

I went to pay for the saddle today since the store is closed Sunday and Monday. I asked if they knew what the lowest price was that the owners would accept and I got a good surprise. 

They would take $200. I also had dropped off a bunch of stuff in December that I didn't feel like trying to sell on my own. It turns out that I had several things sell so we credited that sum to the saddle.

After a 10% tax, the total was just over $200. I am so happy. I saved $80 off of the asking price. I've been grinning like an idiot since I left the place. I dropped off my Big Horn there for consignment as I don't have the motivation to actually sell it myself. 

Unfortunately, my dressage pad did sell, so now I am buying a new one. But that's okay. I really can't complain about getting to shop more. I am ordering my shims right now and hopefully next week I can order my girth. 

Yay!!! Happy happy happy dance!!

Also, here are a couple of other photos. These are more 'fitting' photos. You can see where the back of the saddle needs shimming to match the shape of his back. The front looks nearly okay. There are a couple of inches of space for the withers and I can see a good amount of light through the channel.


----------



## Joe4d

wow,,, someone definitely didnt know what they had.


----------



## grayshell38

More likely, they didn't care. The shop that this came from is in the Northwest suburbs of Chicago in a very (And I mean VERY) affluent horse community. Multi million dollar horse barns are everywhere. They maintain somewhere around 200 miles of bridle trails for their use. 

I am moving Mana down there in March to make use of these trails. The only downer is that I have to pay $100 a year to join the Riding Club and get a map+tag to ride the trails. It's worth it though. 

These people are your stereotypical rich horse people. Polo, dressage and Fox Hunting are regular events out there. It's crazy. A couple thousand bucks is nothing out there.

Barrington Hills, Illinois - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Oh, and I looked at the other saddle while I was there. I didn't have time to measure since I went over there on my break for lunch, but this is what I remember. It was aTex Tan endurance saddle. It was a pretty big seat. I would guess 17in seat. It was like new. They wanted $900 for it. That's all I got.


----------



## clippityclop

jillybean19 said:


> I bought phantomhorse's Big Horn endurance and am on day two for testing it out. I love it so far! I have another thread on here and it's also on my blog
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I LOVED mine that I had a few years ago - it was half leather half synthetic....but the semi QH fit didn't fit my horses worth a darn. So I sold it and it has a happy place somewhere else. I LOVED the way it rode, and loved how light it was. I haven't been able to find a half/half saddle like it since that fits anything I have....oh well. I'm still saving for a SS Trailmaster. Won't be much longer now!


----------

